# Manchester, NH .... Tree worker killed 30 feet up



## Ductape (Apr 3, 2012)

Tragic........

Man Killed While Working On Tree - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR New Hampshire


MANCHESTER, N.H. -- A man cutting trees was killed Tuesday when a tree he was working on shifted.
Fire officials said the man was working in woods behind the area of Parkview and Hall streets. District Chief Michael Gamache referred to it as an industrial accident.
Images: Man Killed In Tree Accident 
Details of the man's death were not released, but officials said a tree crew was brought in to help recover the man's body.
His identity was not released. 


Tell Us More: E-mail WMUR your tips and story ideas.

>> Get WMUR News On Facebook | Twitter | E-Mail | Mobile

Copyright 2012 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


Read more: Man Killed While Working On Tree - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR New Hampshire


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Apr 7, 2012)

MANCHESTER — A man hired to take down a tree in the backyard of 222 Parkview St. was killed when the tree shifted unexpectedly, according to authorities.

City Police Lt. Michael Hurley identified the man as 59-year-old Ronald LaValliere of Goffstown.

Assistant Fire Chief Michael Gamache said officials received a call shortly after 2 p.m. that a man had been in an industrial accident. Gamache said the man was attached to the tree with a harness 30 feet above ground removing limbs with a chain saw. While taking down one of the limbs, the tree shifted and a large segment of the tree fell, pulling the man's chest harness and pinning him against the tree. The force of the branch on his harness was what caused the fatal injury.

The medical examiner on scene determine the cause of death was asphyxiation.

Hurley said LaValliere was an independent contractor. Hurley said he didn't know if LaValliere was insured.

The Fire Department called in Boisvert Bros. Tree Service to help get the man's body from the tree, which was still there until about 4:30 p.m.

Gamache said LaValliere was hired by the homeowner, retired dentist Gerald Beaulieu. Gamache said there was another person helping at the base of the tree but did not know who that was.


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 9, 2012)

*A very sad day.....*

A very sad day for the family and friends of Mr. LaValliere. My sincerest condolences to all who knew him. 
Another fellow New Hampshire tree worker lost. I do hope out of such a great tragedy that something good 
can be learned to prevent injury or loss of life to someone else. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------

